# Arrows hitting target in an angle!



## BKHunter (Sep 30, 2016)

I am new to tuning myself, but it looks like you changed your spine and are under spined. This can be causing the erratic flight. Like I said I am new to this so can be completely wrong but would like to hear from others if my thought process is sound.


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

What kind of tear are u getting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gavrone (Jul 14, 2014)

Point left, tail to the right!


----------

